# "Martha Argerich's Carte Blanche"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

My email this morning contained a Presto News (from Presto Classical), containing an article about Ms. Argerich's doings at Verbier this year. Interesting, and you can read it if you go to the site. Google on Presto News if it isn't in your bookmarks. A and friends appear to have had a good time, and it was recorded.


----------

